# First days/weeks after new adoption advise?



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi All,
I was wondering what I should do the first days, weeks after the new adopted young GSD in my house (sleeping, eating, walking, playing, grooming and etc.) . You can assume the dog has no extreme problems. 
I appreciate if you share your experience/s.
Regards, Elgin
PS - Please move the post if this is not the right section for this topic


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I appreciate your post, especially as a foster and also a guy that adopted a rescue dog. 

Could you elaborate a bit. For example, how old is your dog and do you have any specific concerns.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

When you bring in a new dog it's important to keep things as low key as possible and really stress the routine. Everything is new to them, so it's helpful just to have a week or so of "this is when you eat, this is where you eat, this is bedtime, this is where you potty" etc. Dogs seem to thrive on routine and knowing what to expect gives a new dog a lot of security. I would keep visitors and major outings (walks in the neighborhood are fine) to a minimum and just let the dog decompress. 

Try to keep things more or less the same - bed in the same place, toy basket in the same place, food and water bowls in the same place, so the dog gets to know his/her environment.

A lot of people get so exciting about having a new dog that they want to take it everywhere and invite everyone over to meet it. I don't recommend this. There are a few dogs that take it in stride, but it seems needlessly stressful. You've got the rest of the dog's life to show him/her off, so spend that first week getting to know each other.


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

Sure








She is 2yo. 
1) I was wondering if I should follow the foster's schedule like eating times, taking her out, sleeping times or my start my own schedule?
2) While we at home should I leave her by herself? (no calling her to pet or to do some small NILF stuff)
3) While we are walking should I start to correct her or wait until we get use to each other?
And some other stuff that I can't think about now. I know every dog is different but if you guys could share your first days/weeks when you have him/her and what kind of problems or behaviors you had then I can prepare myself in advance








Regards, Elgin


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

As long as she has no extinuating issues, I would go ahead and go with your schedule, just make sure that you still to your own schedule as much as possible, so she gets used to it and learns what to expect. 

I would feel free to call her and pet her when you're at home. NILIF is a great program, but if she doesn't have any issues, don't worry too much about making her earn every little thing. Alternatively, you can think of it as you are rewarding her for approaching you. 

When you are walking (or anywhere) I would enforce the rules of your house. It's really confusing to dogs to be allowed on the furniture or allowed to pull or whatever the first couple weeks and then get hit with a rule change. Better to decide how you want things and go from there. 

Now, I don't advocate harsh corrections for walking no matter how long the dog has been with you, so I'm not suggesting you yank her down the block!







Take some treats with you, use a consistent amount of leash, practice controlled walking (where you zig zag around) and make it fun for you both. If you're not familiar with that method of controlled walking, let me know and I (or someone else) can elaborate. It's a nice way to get dogs used to walking _with_ you and needn't be harsh or rough at all.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Can you please elaborate on zig-zag walking? 

Would be much appreciated!

Tanya


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think Pupresq is referring to where you kind of walk aimlessly, making left turns, right turns, stops, starts, and about-faces at random. Also speeding up and slowing down. If you just walk at a consistant speed around the block or whatever, the dog kind of "tunes you out" and pays more attention to the sights and smells of the neighborhood-- and usually pulls on the leash. With zig-zag walking, the dog has to focus on you and what you're doing and where you're going. You get more focus and less pulling on the leash.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: caviewCan you please elaborate on zig-zag walking?
> 
> Would be much appreciated!
> 
> Tanya



This is the way I do this:

When walking with your dog/puppy, you make quick change of directions and encourage your dog to stay with you. If the dog is forging ahead of you do a quick 180 and start walking quickly away. If you are working on the dog's attention on you, any change of direction away from your current course would work.

With Lancer if we're walking in a former heeling pattern, if his attention wanders, I will quickly change direction-could be 90 degress or a full reverse course. I "glue" my leash holding hand to my waist so there is more of a self correcting tug on the leash. As soon as Lancer has caught back up, I praise or click if I have the clicker with me. As pupresq indicated, avoid harsh corrections or dragging your dog along, a quick light pop of the leash should be more than adequate. 

Another zig zag exercise would involve walking from one side of a sidewalk to the other and encouraging your puppy to stay with you-think of weaving through a series of cones laid out in a straight line (which is one of the exercises in Rally trials.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a great video on teaching loose leash walking: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFgtqgiAKoQ&feature=related

And another: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZarFGdcj8s

Basically they are teaching the dog to relieve light pressure on the leash rather than pulling against it.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq
> I would feel free to call her and pet her when you're at home. NILIF is a great program, but if she doesn't have any issues, don't worry too much about making her earn every little thing. Alternatively, you can think of it as you are rewarding her for approaching you.
> 
> ...........
> ...


Great advice and I would expand on pupresq's advice to suggest that you carry treats with you in the house. Award for your new family member coming to you for looking (focus/watch) at you, for positive bahaviors that you want her to maintain.

There are a few board members here in the Bay Area who have rescued dogs as well who might be able to give you some pointers as well. Several rescued through German Shepherd Rescue of Northern Calif. Not sure if that is the organization you got your rescue through but hopefully they can give you some support.

Good Luck and thank you for rescuing!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Elgin,

First of all, thank you for rescuing this girl! We rescued a young GSD a little over a year ago. The first couple of weeks, we just focused on making her feel secure and safe. We're pretty sure that she had been abused by the way she acted, so we were very gentle with her. We took her for walks, we played with her (even though she didn't know how to play at first), we brushed her, and got into a routine with her. One thing she really loved right from the beginning was going for walks in the neighborhood. She liked taking the same route, smelling the same smells, and becoming familiar with her new surroundings. 

We kept her on the same food (and feeding schedule) as her foster had her on for the first few months we had her. I think NILF is a good thing to start with right away. Heidi was crate trained, so we did make her stay in her crate (with the door closed) at night in the other room. Now she sleeps in her crate in our bedroom with the door of the crate open. When we go somewhere for a few hours, she stays in her crate. If we're going to be gone more than five hours, she goes to doggie daycare.

One thing that we noticed is that her personality changed quite a bit when she got to feel comfortable with us. She started out being the perfect dog, but little by little her issues surfaced (dog reactiveness, being scared and nervous around certain people, anxiousness, separation anxiety, etc.) We had a lot of trials and tribulations with her in the first four months we had her and even wondered if we were the right owners for her.

But with a lot of patience, training, and love, she has come a LONG way. You're definitely in the right place here for great advice and support. This place has been a Godsend for us--especially in the first few months after we got her. I know that Heidi wouldn't be as far along as she is today if I hadn't joined this group. 

By the way, there is a great drop-in obedience class that is held twice a week in Menlo Park (I don't know if you're nearby). The class is almost totally made up of GSDs and many of them are rescues and former rescues. Send me a PM and I'll give you the details.

Best of luck to you and your new addition! By the way, what's her name? We really like to see pictures here (hint, hint!)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.brightstargsd.org/mainpages/adviseforowners.html 
Here is a great article to check out! Congratulations!


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks to all of you guys. I am very happy to find this forum, very informative and active. 
Karin,
Foster parent is still evaluating the dog and according to our needs, so far so good but they and us want to make sure it is good fit since we have 3yo boy








I will post the pixs as soon as we get her.
Thanks again guys.
Regards, Elgin


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: oelgin2) While we at home should I leave her by herself?


Until she gets to know your routine I would not suggest letting her out of your sight. I'd treat her like an 8 week old pup - constant supervision. If she isn't with you then she's in her crate.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: oelginFoster parent is still evaluating the dog and according to our needs, so far so good but they and us want to make sure it is good fit since we have 3yo boy


That's good. If you're going through NCal GSD Rescue, they seem to be very thorough and they want to make sure you get the right dog for your situation. Heidi couldn't have gone to a home with children because of her nervousness. Good luck! We'll look forward to hearing more and seeing pictures after you get her!


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

JeanKBBMMMAAN,
That is a great read. Thanks!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Regarding item 2 when you are at home let the dog settle and if it wants to play fine.

The tougher question is when you leave your home, should you keep the dog loose or crate it. At 2 years old, the frmer might not be an issue, but no guarantees.


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

Timber1,
Luckily I can take her to my work place and keep it there with me most of the day and will take her out every hour two for 15-20 min


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

Just got an email from the rescue group saying that they think my family is not a good fit cause of my son and my wife (she has no experience with the big dogs). They thought it is better to get another breed instead







I know they want to help but it still sucks to hear that. Oh well life goes on.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think a lot of rescues get very very nervous about homes with young children because if the dog snaps at the child, no matter what the child was doing at the time, it can mean death for the dog. So when they have other applications for the same dog, and those people don't have toddlers, they can often end up erring on the side of caution and not placing the dog in the home with the child. 

I know it sucks to be turned down, but please don't give up! If those were the reasons for refusal, there are lots of different groups who may have different policies. If there are other issues, they may be things you can work out. Lots of people get turned down one place and go on to adopt a dog somewhere else that works out wonderfully for them.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That must be very disappointing!







I know what it's like to get your heart set on a dog and then not be able to adopt her/him. 

It seems like you are doing very thorough research. Some rescues don't like to place the bully breeds with families with young children. Please don't give up though. There are a lot of gsds in California that need homes.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Can you tell us more about what specifically you are looking for and anything else about your previous dog experience? Maybe we can help.

If you've never had a dog before, that can be another strike against you when you apply to adopt because most of us put A LOT of stock in good vet references. And of course if you've never had a dog, you don't _have_ any vet references; you become more of a big question mark. 

However, I'm impressed with the thought you're putting into this and the research you're doing, and I firmly believe that good adopters CAN find a group that will work with them, it may just take a couple tries.


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys







I have limited experience through my old roommates but I read a lot about dogs and specially GSDs, I know it is not like having real life experience but at least I have some base. I will keep on searching maybe younger pup will be better fit for our family for now. But since I have no rush I will try to find the best I can. 
Have a great weekend to you all.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

i am sorry to hear this. You were asking a lot of good questions in preparation. You mentioned they were evaluating a specific dog earlier. Was this reply to the specific dog being evaluated that you mentioned previously, or was that a blanket response from the rescue.

Have you contacted or tried other GSD/other rescues in the area/state?


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

That was blanket response from them. I am looking to the other rescues but didn't find a good candidate yet and will keep looking, asking questions and learning more during this time. 
I like MLK's saying;

"Take the first step in faith. You don't have to see the whole staircase, just take the first step." 

Martin Luther King


----------

